# Betting Tip: BPL – Aston Villa vs Bolton



## bettingtipository (Apr 24, 2012)

Betting Tip / Prediction:

Date: April 24, 2012 / Venue: Villa Park
Table: Aston Villa (15th) / Bolton (19th)
Last 5 games: Aston Villa LDDLD / Bolton WWLLD
Injuries / Suspensions: Aston Villa (Collins, Delph, Bent) / Bolton (Mears, Gardner, Lee, Holden)

*Asian Handicap Bolton +1/2*


----------



## yanawang (Apr 26, 2012)

nice bet. congratulations you win.


----------



## bettingtipository (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks... Hope you win too.


----------

